# Hypothyroidism, Heavy metal toxins, low vitamin D, food intolerances



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Its best to start from the beginning, so here goes&#8230;.I have been a workaholic most of my life, at the age of 19 I had my first panic attack. At the time I didn't know what it was, I thought I was dying, it was the most terrifying thing that had ever happened to me. After a few trips to the ER, and a year or more later it disappeared.

It didn't show back up again until I was 23 and again working all the time with no real social life. This again lasted for a year or more with dizzy spells, hard time eating, and social anxiety. The next attack came when I was 30 years old quite a few years later, and lasted about a year or so again of same symptoms. My girlfriend at the time made me go see a doctor and he diagnosed me with anxiety and put me on effexor, I was on it for a year but it never really helped with anything. It still took the same amount of time to correct whatever my body and mind were doing.

My last panic attack that I had came again when I was 37 years old and it was the worst one yet set me into a major depression, where I couldn't sleep or eat for weeks to months. This time the doctor put me on Ativan and Zoloft. The Zoloft would hyper excite me and amp me up for the next few months and worse than if I was off it. The ativan would help me get to sleep but not for long, it was one of the worst times of my life. I again like I have done in the past, through myself into my work and ended up having a server crash a few months ago. Tension headaches, neck pain, depression and anxiety. My skin seems to crawl now when I get amped up, tingling sensations, really uncomfortable.

In the last year I have cut out all sugars and processed foods and switch to a paleo diet, I have lost 44 lbs and my sleep apnea has gone away. I do sleep better now than I used to in the past using meds and Nyquil to got sleep. I started using nature thyroid 1 grain for a few weeks and it made no difference, so my doctor put me on adrenal complex, and b-complex&#8230;but both send me into hyper mode where my skin crawls and I can't stand it. I have tried different amino acids, l-tryptophan, gaba, l-tyrosine, 5-htp, l-theanine, gaba calm, different vitamins etc&#8230;. to try and lift the fog and depression but nothing seems to work.

Today I got some test back that say I have heavy metal toxicity, and my melatonin levels are really high the whole day, I have been taking l-tryptophan at night to help sleep and sometimes a half a grain of melatonin if needed. My hormone test came back good, except for the melatonin thing. Copper level is low and vitamin d is low. My thyroid antibodies came back high which I believe means autoimmune. All off my other vitamins that are not listed below came back normal.

I am just looking for some advice because my doctor is telling me that my adrenal glands came back fine and I don't feel like they are fine, the three tests you do at home&#8230;flash flight, fork on skin and blood pressure all point to adrenal problems, and I have all most all the symptoms. I wish I knew why I am tired and not tired at the same time, I could never nap if I wanted too.

Please help, if you have any suggestions I would love to hear from you&#8230;.thanks

*Thyroid Test*

TSH 4.89 (0.45 - 3.98)

FT4 0.91 (0.88 - 1.70)

T3 0.83 (80 - 2.00)

Thyroid Antibody 60.7 (0.0 -33.9)

Thymoglobulin Antibody 176 (0 - 114)

*Vitamin Deficiency*

B12 (methylmalonic acid Serum) 0.11 (0.00 - 0.40)

Folic Acid 8.7 (4.0 - 12.0)

Vitamin D 36 (30 - 80)

Copper 866 (753 - 1920) ppb

*Toxic Elements Blood Test*

Aluminum 58 ppb

Arsenic 5.5 ppb

Cadmium 0.63 ppb

Lead 41 ppb

Mercury 1.8 ppb

*Food Intolerances*

Canola oil, romaine lettuce, cucumber, eggplant, green pea, hops, lamb, licorice, mung bean, sage turkey

*Hormone Check*

Estrone (E1) 9.2 <= 0.0 pmol/L

Estradiol (E2) 3.5 (3.1 - 7.4 pmol/L

Estriol (E3) 120 <= 0 pmol/L

Progesterone 313 (141 -529) pmol/L

Testosterone 676 (110-513) pmol/L

P/E2 Ratio 89 <= 0 Ratio

DHEA 7am - 9am 242 (71-640) pg/ml

DHEA Cortiol Ratio/10,000 475 (115-1,188)

Cortisol 7am-9am 0.51 (0.27-1.118) mcg/dl

Cortisol 11am-1pm 0.09 (0.10-0.41) mcg/dl

Cortisol 3pm-5pm 0.17 (0.05-0.27) mcg.dl

Cortisol 10pm-12am 0.05 (0.03-014) mcg/dl

Melatonin 7am-9pm 25.12 <=10.50 pg/ml

Melatonin 3pm-5pm 32.02 <=0.88 pgml

Melatonin 2:30am-3:30am >50.00 (2.53-30.67 pg/ml


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't speak to the heavy metal and cortisol stuff, but you look quite hypo to me (which can and does cause panic attacks) AND your thyroglobulin is quite high. I hope your doctor has ordered an ultrasound ASAP?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Oh, dear! Clearly there is something going on with the thyroid. The healthy patient should have NO Thyroglobulin Ab. Period. Small amount of Thyroglobulin; yes.

I strongly suggest that you get an ultra-sound of your thyroid for something is afoot.


----------



## anxietysoldier (Apr 2, 2014)

Andros i did have a ultra sound and they said everything looked fine, so dont know what that means?


----------

